# Long Review on Coleman LED Rechargeable Spot Light



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

I have been researching for a portable form of lighting to spot check for remaining holograms , swirls, which sometimes the metal halide doesn't seem to show .

Offerings from 3M Sun Gun, to expensive $ 550.00 that's before our dollar went down the dumps 

Then there's the Brinkman which uses Zenon lighting a cheaper alternative to the 3M Sun Gun .

The 3M Sun Gun , was originally designed for colour matching in Body Shops but is also very useful for spotting repairs ,swirl marks .

Because of it's colour rendering ( it means it has the closest light to daylight ) it will work even outside which is a plus .

But then i thought there has got to be a better way around this my small LED Tacticale Torch was good but not good enough not bright enough 70 Lumens ! It was chewing Lithium Batteries like it was no tomorrow

This Spot Light is 470 Lumens more powerful than mine !
Of course the Australian version is 240V instead of 110V !

So last week whilst i was having a coffee i saw this ad in the Newspaper on Ray Outdoors brochure and bingo there she was a Coleman 530 Lumens Led Rechargeable Spot Light . This thing will obliterate the MH light and for something so portable it really has got grunt ! :lol:

It is far more powerful than the Sun Gun and Brinkman !

You can see the light a 1/4 of a mile away ! Point at the sky and you can probably get yourself into trouble if a plane or helicopter fly's by !

LED rechargeable technology has come a long way, baby! This new spotlight from Coleman has powerful illumination comparable to 1 million candlepower spotlights, but has a run time of approximately 2.5 hours thanks to new LED designs … and it is rechargeable so the light does not have be tethered to a power outlet when using it in boats, on foot or ATVs.

# Cree XLamp® XR-E LEDs - 530 lumens* of light
# Comparable light to one million candlepower spotlights now on market
# 2.5 hours of useful run time when fully charged
# Rechargeable - via 240-household or 12-volt automotive outlets - adapters included
# Trigger style switch - squeeze for ON, release for OFF
# Continuous on position also available with slide switch
# ABS, water resistant housing
# Handle with rubber non-slip grip
# Patent-pending technology
# Available early 2008

Available at Rays Outdoors RRP is $ 99.99 ( That's in Australia )

If you are quick you can still get one for $ 75.00 during the Christmas period.

Pros :

Very bright and Powerful Light
Rechargeable
Cree Led Technology ( One of the best there is )
Leds will last you a lifetime ! ( with proper care )
Value for money considering the amount of power
Efficient : 2.5 Hours on a full charge

Cons :

A little heavy 2.6 kg !
Must tilt slightly to see paint defects because to bright !

https://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/newsrelease.asp?releasenum=412

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41EmlADVz-L._SL500_.jpg

Metal Halide Light VS Coleman VS ( Note how Coleman Led 530 Lumens obliterates the Metal Halide in brightness and light intensity) !










Coleman and Metal Halide 









Metal Halide Light










Coleman










Coleman reflecting on a car door of a Honda S 2000























































Rechargeable outlet to plug in










Coleman in action !










Thanks for reading

Regards Mario


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow - that's amazing. In fact it looks too bright - or is it just the way that it appears in the photos?

Is it selectable for 1, 2, or3 LEDs or only all 3 on?

Going to see if it's available over here - we're 230v as well so it will be better than the Brinkmann which has a 110v charger, which is OK if you've got a shaver socket.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

parish said:


> Wow - that's amazing. In fact it looks too bright - or is it just the way that it appears in the photos?
> 
> Is it selectable for 1, 2, or3 LEDs or only all 3 on?
> 
> Going to see if it's available over here - we're 230v as well so it will be better than the Brinkmann which has a 110v charger, which is OK if you've got a shaver socket.


It is very bright Parish ,

That's the way it is in the photos !

That's why i tilt it slightly otherwise you can't see the paint defects !

You can't switch the Leds 1,2,3 they are always on all three at a time , but i can tell you, this Spot Light will show paint defects probably even more than a Brinkmann .

Once the power is half way you will be able to see the paint defects better !

Or like a Colleague friend detailer from Sydney came up with the idea in using a diffuser in front of the light itself !

I will have to test this diffuser to see how it works .

I will keep you posted !

Regards Mario


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

And a pretty handy torch when you go camping if anyone was wondering


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Perhaps this might be an alternative spotlight?

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/rolson-30-led-rechargeable-spot-light-/path/


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

How powerful is it ? How many Lumens ?

Mario


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

malky christie said:


> Perhaps this might be an alternative spotlight?
> 
> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/rolson-30-led-rechargeable-spot-light-/path/


Specified at 12000 mcd (millicandela). Conversion to lumens is only possible if the beam angle is known...assuming a beam angle of 38 degrees (i.e. a 2 mtr spread from a distance of 3mtrs), the featured spotlight would be approximately 4.1 lumens (if my memory isn't completely shot!)

However manufacturers generally list their luminous intensity spec in the most favourable way possible; whereas the luminous intensity value you "view" represents an average value across the beam angle, it's tempting for the suppliers to list a maximum value instead, as there is not a standard for measuring average. :thumb:


----------

